# WINDOWS MOBILE 10 on a Nexus 5X!



## X0LARIUM (May 18, 2016)

GUYS CHECK THIS!

WTF --  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FEgvXCsMu1c


----------



## djamol (May 19, 2016)

Good


----------



## Mar-cel (May 20, 2016)

How?


----------



## dugu1248 (May 21, 2016)

fake

Sent from my Q10 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## denisf1981 (May 22, 2016)

Cool ?


----------



## X0LARIUM (May 22, 2016)

dugu1248 said:


> fake
> 
> Sent from my Q10 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



It's 100% real bro. Trust me. Its clever hacking.


----------



## qzem (May 23, 2016)

I really wish that this is real!


----------



## dugu1248 (May 23, 2016)

Impossible

Sent from my Q10 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## TristanLeBoss (May 23, 2016)

I don't know why it can't be possible?

The Nexus X5 Qualcomm MSM8992 Soc is supported by Windows Mobile 10... and the drivers are part of the Nokia Lumia 950 FFU which can be downloaded on www.lumiafirmware.com. (Maybe this guy even has access to the Windows Mobile BSP pack for this SoC).

FFU file (signed or not) can be flashed on any phone to eMMC using the Qualcomm Firehose protocol.

Nexus X5 supports Secure Boot also.


----------



## X0LARIUM (May 24, 2016)

TristanLeBoss said:


> I don't know why it can't be possible?
> 
> The Nexus X5 Qualcomm MSM8992 Soc is supported by Windows Mobile 10... and the drivers are part of the Nokia Lumia 950 FFU which can be downloaded on www.lumiafirmware.com. (Maybe this guy even has access to the Windows Mobile BSP pack for this SoC).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you so much for providing a logic to the nonsensical "fake-fake" battering. Just because people cant comprehend means it is not real. SHeesh..


----------



## djamol (May 24, 2016)

TristanLeBoss said:


> I don't know why it can't be possible?
> 
> The Nexus X5 Qualcomm MSM8992 Soc is supported by Windows Mobile 10... and the drivers are part of the Nokia Lumia 950 FFU which can be downloaded on www.lumiafirmware.com. (Maybe this guy even has access to the Windows Mobile BSP pack for this SoC).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, you are right


----------



## TristanLeBoss (May 24, 2016)

X0LARIUM said:


> Thank you so much for providing a logic to the nonsensical "fake-fake" battering. Just because people cant comprehend means it is not real. SHeesh..

Click to collapse



Yep, when people don't quickly find how it's done, they say it's fake; especially when they are aware of some (current) barriers that would prevent it from happening. Most of the time, they forget that other people can know/have things they don't have/know. They also forget that we move on by finding a way to jump over barriers.

But, also, unfortunately, people prefer to think it's fake to protect themselves from the frustration they will build because they would like to know how to do it and, unfortunately, most of the time, never will. On a forum, so many people come and say "yes, it possible: look", you are then excited to find out or try but, finally, the guy vanishes without giving any information on how to do it...


----------



## GokulChandran (May 25, 2016)

I think its fake


----------



## mrchezco1995 (May 25, 2016)

*Something wrong with that video...*

Hey guys, take a closer look on the video this was showcased..... First, the phone itself doesn't even have a Nexus branding on the back, and second, why is it running 10568??? That's strange.... 




Sent from Ponyville


----------



## GokulChandran (May 25, 2016)

X0LARIUM said:


> Thank you so much for providing a logic to the nonsensical "fake-fake" battering. Just because people cant comprehend means it is not real. SHeesh..

Click to collapse



That Video is fake as there is no TH build 10568.00 released


----------



## tofuschnitte (May 25, 2016)

wouldnt say that, maybe based on an early version of the rom for the mi4


----------



## nate0 (May 25, 2016)

TristanLeBoss said:


> Yep, when people don't quickly find how it's done, they say it's fake; especially when they are aware of some (current) barriers that would prevent it from happening. Most of the time, they forget that other people can know/have things they don't have/know. They also forget that we move on by finding a way to jump over barriers.
> 
> But, also, unfortunately, people prefer to think it's fake to protect themselves from the frustration they will build because they would like to know how to do it and, unfortunately, most of the time, never will. On a forum, so many people come and say "yes, it possible: look", you are then excited to find out or try but, finally, the guy vanishes without giving any information on how to do it...

Click to collapse



So who's game to try this with a 6p?  Same soc as the 950xl...


----------



## Cjkeenan (Jul 19, 2016)

nate0 said:


> So who's game to try this with a 6p? Same soc as the 950xl...

Click to collapse



Any news on putting W10M on the N6P? I want to try this but not sure what firmware I should install. Any idea on what the product code is for the 950XL on AT&T in the USA?


----------



## raghulive (Jul 19, 2016)

TristanLeBoss said:


> Yep, when people don't quickly find how it's done, they say it's fake; especially when they are aware of some (current) barriers that would prevent it from happening. Most of the time, they forget that other people can know/have things they don't have/know. They also forget that we move on by finding a way to jump over barriers.
> 
> But, also, unfortunately, people prefer to think it's fake to protect themselves from the frustration they will build because they would like to know how to do it and, unfortunately, most of the time, never will. On a forum, so many people come and say "yes, it possible: look", you are then excited to find out or try but, finally, the guy vanishes without giving any information on how to do it...

Click to collapse




nate0 said:


> So who's game to try this with a 6p?  Same soc as the 950xl...

Click to collapse



yes its easy game for Nexus 6p if you found any windows 10 device that had same camera place that 6p had.
this video is pure fake by placing 950 single sim display panel cover with nexus 5x body covers,unfortunately  it had same camera & flash light points of lumia 950.
even there are more evidence in video that itself says its fake :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## nate0 (Jul 19, 2016)

raghulive said:


> yes its easy game for Nexus 6p if you found any windows 10 device that had same camera place that 6p had.
> this video is pure fake by placing 950 single sim display panel cover with nexus 5x body covers,unfortunately  it had same camera & flash light points of lumia 950.
> even there are more evidence in video that itself says its fake :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:

Click to collapse



It is easy to say it is fake, if you are willing to limit what you want to believe or what you can do.  Even if it is the point is to think outside of the box, and thanks for showing your side of the story.  

I can't speak for everyone, but as far as I know nobody has proved a W10M port is not possible.


----------



## sensboston (Jul 19, 2016)

Hmm, I don't understand the reason of the dispute: "fake", "not fake" (at least on the W10M forum)... Who will install W10M on the Nexus 5x (still expensive even on ebay)? For what reason (except collect views on youtube)?

Of course if someone will hack L-950 to install Android, it will have a sense, at least if "Pokemon Go" will work on this mod   (just kidding)


----------



## raghulive (Jul 19, 2016)

nate0 said:


> It is easy to say it is fake, if you are willing to limit what you want to believe or what you can do.  Even if it is the point is to think outside of the box, and thanks for showing your side of the story.
> 
> I can't speak for everyone, but as far as I know nobody has proved a W10M port is not possible.

Click to collapse



 lumia 950 glues with nexus 5x body covers,(same 5.2,same camera,flash places)

its shows every thing lumia 950 uses except about screen is fake

fake reasons

1)10568 build is mi4 ROM,not 10568

2)there is no 10568 ROM of lumia 950,but there is continuum app in the list

3)before 10586 ther is no display like "version :1511"

4) fake imei number(LG E900 Swift 7 wp7.0)
5)about screen closing animation is like android


----------



## nate0 (Jul 19, 2016)

raghulive said:


> yes its easy game for Nexus 6p if you found any windows 10 device that had same camera place that 6p had.
> this video is pure fake by placing 950 single sim display panel cover with nexus 5x body covers,unfortunately  it had same camera & flash light points of lumia 950.
> even there are more evidence in video that itself says its fake :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:

Click to collapse





raghulive said:


> lumia 950 glues with nexus 5x body covers,(same 5.2,same camera,flash places)
> 
> its shows every thing lumia 950 uses except about screen is fake
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If what you list is true, then they also replaced the front LCD cover from the 5x onto the 950.  Those who have owned a lumia 950 you would know the buttons are covered by the back cover, and the Nexus 5x if you have owned one know the buttons are part of the front frame.  

Also, I do not know what you mean by no 10586 either.  That is the 2nd release of Windows 10 Mobile version 1511 codename "Threshold 2".

---------- Post added at 02:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:05 PM ----------




sensboston said:


> Hmm, I don't understand the reason of the dispute: "fake", "not fake" (at least on the W10M forum)... Who will install W10M on the Nexus 5x (still expensive even on ebay)? For what reason (except collect views on youtube)?
> 
> Of course if someone will hack L-950 to install Android, it will have a sense, at least if "Pokemon Go" will work on this mod   (just kidding)

Click to collapse



Because everyone wants to be correct of course...


----------



## r3pwn (Jul 19, 2016)

If this was not faked (which it could go either way), it would be absolutely impossible to install on a standard Nexus 5X or 6P. Due to the lack of Nexus branding on the back of the device, I am led to believe that this might be a prototype, which would make the whole situation plausible. Prototype devices have Qualcomm secure boot disabled (once enabled, it is physically impossible to disable), which is what would prevent anyone from running the Windows UEFI bootloader (which is required for Windows to work) on a production device, which has it enabled.


----------

